# Speedcubing in Minnesota



## Logan (Sep 17, 2009)

How many cubers are there in Minnesota (that are on this forum)? I know of Bryan and a handful of others. Are there any within a few miles of Hastings?


----------



## Cyrok215 (Sep 17, 2009)

I used to live in New Ulm. Anyone know where that is?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 18, 2009)

I live in minnesota


----------



## csdoplr (Sep 18, 2009)

i do i hope we have a competition soon


----------



## Logan (Sep 18, 2009)

what city's do you guys live in? 


@csdoplr. Bryan messaged me a while ago about a possible comp. in late October.


----------



## wing92 (Sep 18, 2009)

im in northwest mn


----------



## Bryan (Sep 18, 2009)

Cyrok215 said:


> I used to live in New Ulm. Anyone know where that is?



Yes, it's where Darren Grewe lives....he has an awesome collection.

CubingUSA has quite a few people in the Twin Cities area, not because we have a huge cubing population, but we have a much higher signup rate since registration for the MN Open was tied to your CubingUSA account. 

But yeah....hopefully I'll have something to announce soon.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm in the great city of Elk River, anyone live close to me?


----------



## King Koopa (Sep 18, 2009)

Bryan said:


> But yeah....hopefully I'll have something to announce soon.



Any word on what we talked about?


----------



## MKLEIN (Jun 23, 2012)

Any MN cubers? I have met a few @ the Mall of America Comp last Feb but lost all contact info. Any Groups, clubs here? Twin Cities. TY!


----------



## Bryan (Jun 23, 2012)

MKLEIN said:


> Any MN cubers? I have met a few @ the Mall of America Comp last Feb but lost all contact info. Any Groups, clubs here? Twin Cities. TY!



Did you somehow search for "Minnesota" and not find the MN Open 2012 posts? 
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?36783-Minnesota-Open-2012

A bunch of us are in Rochester today (about an hour from the Twin Cities) competing.


----------



## MKLEIN (Jul 27, 2012)

I did not see the MN Open or I would have gone. Do you know of any cubers who meet up in the twin cities?


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Sep 3, 2013)

*Any cubers from Minnesota?*

I'm getting into cubing again and I was looking for anyone that might be at the University of Minnesota Twin Cities campus or surrounding area that would want to hang out and cube every once in a while. I think a buddy might help me get more motivated. Let me know if you're interested!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 3, 2013)

*cough*Cubetcha*cough* Lol. There are a ton. There's cyoubx, Chris Olson, and my mind is blanking. There are tons more but I can't think.


----------



## JackJ (Sep 3, 2013)

Walker Welch, Albert You, and a few others attend the U of M. There are a ton of cubers in the twin cities.


----------



## Harry Potter (Sep 3, 2013)

So, I didn't kill you? We shall have a final rematch at the next MN comp. Which I believe to be Cubetcha on October 5th. Only one of us will leave. I must say, I think it will be me.


----------



## Riley (Sep 3, 2013)

Harry Potter said:


> So, I didn't kill you? We shall have a final rematch at the next MN comp. Which I believe to be Cubetcha on October 5th. Only one of us will leave. I must say, I think it will be me.



Use expelliarmus to make his cube pop!


----------



## Mikel (Sep 3, 2013)

I believe a former Rubik's Cube World Champion is at the University of Minnesota.



Spoiler



Don't worry, it's not Dumbledore


----------



## Harry Potter (Sep 3, 2013)

Just so everyone knows, Dumbledore is very much alive. And yes Dumbledore does go to U of M Mikel. Maybe he will come to Cubetcha and help me win my battle against Voldemort. (even though I could easily win it myself)


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 3, 2013)

Harry Potter said:


> Just so everyone knows, Dumbledore is very much alive. And yes Dumbledore does go to U of M Mikel. Maybe he will come to Cubetcha and help me win my battle against Voldemort. (even though I could easily win it myself)



Now don't get too cocky Harry. You know as much as I do that without Dumbledore's help, you'd have a very hard time against he who must not be named.


----------



## kcl (Sep 3, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> *cough*Cubetcha*cough* Lol. There are a ton. There's cyoubx, Chris Olson, and my mind is blanking. There are tons more but I can't think.



I wouldn't say tons. There's me, Chris, Isaac, Logan, Albert, blokpoi (sorry don't know real name), and a couple others I forget..


----------



## cyoubx (Sep 3, 2013)

There are a TON of cubers in the area and a pretty good number of cubers at the U including myself.

We'll be starting a cubing club at the university this semester as well if you want to join.


----------



## ultimate enemy (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm in the south metro.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Sep 3, 2013)

cyoubx said:


> There are a TON of cubers in the area and a pretty good number of cubers at U including myself.
> 
> We'll be starting a cubing club at the university this semester as well if you want to join.



This is true that we will be starting a UofM Rubik's Cube Club and it would be sweet if you could join. We should meet up sometime.


----------



## kcl (Sep 3, 2013)

cyoubx said:


> There are a TON of cubers in the area and a pretty good number of cubers at U including myself.
> 
> We'll be starting a cubing club at the university this semester as well if you want to join.



Oh Nevermind I lied.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Sep 4, 2013)

I'll be at UMN for the next 3-? years. Basically until I finish or die trying.


----------

